# Saskatoon or service berry recipe anyone?



## poptop (Jan 10, 2016)

Anyone have or willing to share a recipe for Saskatoon /service berry wine 
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Turock (Jan 11, 2016)

The best thing to do is to limit the water addition. We always freeze them first so you'll get more juice from them. Putting them thru a food processor should well, too. Be sure to use a yeast starter, as they can be difficult for the culture to take hold. You can use apple juice for the yeast starter.

We set the PH around 3.3 or 3.4 and use Montrachet culture.


----------



## PierreR (Jan 12, 2016)

http://winemaking.jackkeller.net/saskatoo.asp

I use these as a guide. I upped my berry load a lot, and steam extracted the juice. For a 5 gallon batch of wine, I thought I was doing good with 3 1/2 gallons of juice. Next year, will use all juice.


----------

